# Alphabetize a list in MS Word or Appleworks?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I do most of my word processing in Appleworks. I have a long list of people's names, first and last, that I would like to run in alphabetical order by last name. 

Is there any way to do this in Appleworks or even MS Word which I also have, to save doing this manually?

Cheers


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

here's a method Sinc,
Try selecting all the names and copying them from the Appleworks document to a Appleworks spreadsheet.
Then under calculate, choose sort and pick the cell with the top of the name list. then viola.
You can always copy it all back to another document.
You may have some trouble with first name last name , unless you have last name then a comma then last name.
Let us know how you make out


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't think you can sort a list alphabetically in AppleWorks word pro, not sure about Word (rarely use it), but here is how I would do it in AppleWorks:

1. Launch AppleWorks spreadsheet.
2. Type your list in the first column, eg Jones, Wanda; Smith, Mike; Woodsley, Mac; Stewart, Martha; etc.
3. Select/highlight the list of names.
4. Under the Calculate menu, select Sort...
5. Copy the sorted list and paste it into your word processing document.

The same should work in Excel and Word.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks minnes and Chipper too!

Although a bit of work, I got the intended result using your method.

Since I had the names in paragraph form, I first had to eliminate the commas, and make a list of one name per line.

Then I pasted it in spreadsheet, sorted, and then reformed the list back into paragraph form, once again adding the commas.

Thanks again!

Cheers


----------

